# ryhmäkerta



## Gavril

Mitä tarkoitetaan _ryhmäkerralla_? Käsittääkö minkä vain koulussa tehdyn ryhmätehtävän?

K


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

En muista koskaan kuulleeni tätä sanaa. Voisitko antaa virkkeen, jossa se esiintyy?

"Käsittääkö minkä vain koulussa tehdyn ryhmätehtävän?"
= Tarkoittaako se mitä tahansa koulussa tehtyä /tehtävää ryhmätyötä / ryhmätehtävää?

GOM


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> En muista koskaan kuulleeni tätä sanaa.  Voisitko antaa virkkeen, jossa se esiintyy?


Googleasin tämän esimerkin:

*Ja minä sitten tosiaan ohjaan  draamaryhmää, uskokaa tai älkää. Mulla pitäisi olla kaksi ryhmää viikossa mut keskiviikkona  osallistujia ei oikein ollut, sillä tieto ei ollut tavoittanut osastoja.  [...] Torstaina pääsin kuitenkin aloittamaan toisen ryhmän  kanssa ja yllätyin todella kuinka hauskaa se oli. Mulla oli suuret  epäilyt siitä, mitä siitä tulee, mut oli kiva huomata, että ainakin eka  ryhmäkerta onnistu.*

Tästä yhteydestä, _ryhmäkerta _näyttää tarkoittavan "ryhmän istuntoa".



> "Käsittääkö minkä vain koulussa tehdyn ryhmätehtävän?"
> = Tarkoittaako se mitä tahansa koulussa tehtyä /tehtävää ryhmätyötä /  ryhmätehtävää?
> 
> GOM


Edellytätkö, että "käsittää"-verbi on väärin käytetty yllä, vai että "tarkoittaa" on tyylisesti suositeltavampi?


----------



## sakvaka

Aivan, _ryhmäkerta_ merkitsee tuossa konteksissa yksittäistä kokoontumista. _

Käsittää_ tarkoittaa samaa kuin "pitää sisällään". Minulle ei ole aivan selvää, minkä takia GOM ei hyväksy sitä, mutta on totta, että _tarkoittaa_ on tässä sujuvampi. Lauseessahan ei pohdita, mitä ryhmäkertaan kuuluu (esim. pelejä, leikkejä, näyttelemistä...) vaan mikä on sanan merkitys.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Sakvakan kommentteihin ei minulla ole mitään lisättävää.  - GOM


----------



## sakvaka

Ps. @ Gavril: verbi on _googlata_, ei _googleata_.


----------

